# What is Scum and is this it?



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Sooo call me a newb but I've never seen this, and I don't know the definition of scum...

Recently I've been seeing a layer of film on the water surface of the tank. I'm not sure what it is, but its solid (not like an oily film. more like when you warm up milk, and you get that layer of hard film on top). Anyway if I try to scoop it up with my fish net, i coagulates a bit, and looks like bits of poached egg white (white, fluid/solid things). And then it I disturb the surface too much, they all coagulate and then go ALL OVER the tank. It looks like its snowing in my tank (like precipitate)! It eventually disappears (not sure if it dissolves, gets sucked up by the filter, or settles). 

I've attached a few photos of the surface (before disturbing it). I know it doesn't really show anything. If I put fish food in it, it sits on top, and the fish can't get at it.

Here's some information:
pH: 6.4 (didn't realize it was this low, added Alkaline buffer)
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 5 ppm
GH: 60 mg/L
KH: 40 mg/L

70 gallons fresh water
Semi-heavily planted
CO2
140 Watts of light
surface agitation is kept to a minimum (i.e. none) so that the Co2 doesn't dissolve out
Fuval 305 filter

Recent changes:
- added three new rams (small) and three neon tetra's (the tank already has 20 fish (tetras and SAE's etc), so its not a drastic change my any means

Is this normal?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

idk what the the heck it is but i'd be netting it out with a brine shrimp net like yesterday, eww


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

It could be that the dissolved organic and proteins from uneaten foods got a fungal growth. i'd recommend first getting an ice cream bucket, and remove as much of it manually as possible. Push the bucket under the surface just enough so surface tension breaks and it'll suck in the film to the bucket. Second, if you have a spare HOB filter, hook it up to a cheap skimmer with activated carbon in it, remove it in two weeks

feed less, and get some surface movement, its worth the loss of co2. just a ripple, no need to aerate the surface. You shouldnt lose too much co2


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Really, no other takers?
Are people not posting because they have never seen this, or because I am too newb and this is normal...?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I've see this in open top tanks with little or no surface agitation. Try neven's suggestions, and add an air stone to keep the surface 'moving'.
Btw, it's never about being too new to bother with. Many of us are happy to help, if we have advice to offer. It's learning process and no matter how long you keep tanks, you'll always run into something new.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> Btw, it's never about being too new to bother with. Many of us are happy to help, if we have advice to offer. It's learning process and no matter how long you keep tanks, you'll always run into something new.


Haha. I know. People on this forum are super friendly and generally are always willing to help out.

I wasn't sure if this question was on the same level as: "does my aquarium really need water?"


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

This isn;t an unheard of problem. I did some Googling and here's a small part of what I found:
Surface scum is primarily composed of water-insoluble organic 
compounds (proteins, fats, aromatics, etc) from fish food, and/or from 
the decay of plant and animal matter in your aquarium. As the scum is 
both water-insoluble and lighter than water, it floats. Secondarily, 
other things can colonize the scum (presumably while feeding on it), 
such as bacteria, fungi, and, of course, springtails.

Here's what I used as search parameters on Google: white scum in aquarium


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Haha. I know. People on this forum are super friendly and generally are always willing to help out.
> 
> I wasn't sure if this question was on the same level as: "does my aquarium really need water?"


LOL thats funny ...yes you need water ....
.I think people don't answer cause a good solution has been posted ( my guess ) ...anything with an oily base will float on top ...freeze dried shrimp etc ...will leave a film on top. Surface agitation will cause it to break up and have a better chance of being picked up by your filter. 
For some strange reason that neven guy comes up with good solutions .

Glad you feel this is a friendly place ....some people dont ...lol
I think its swell


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I have always had this problem if i never had water movement on the surface.

I typically see it get that bad (such as your picture) with the addition of Co2. It's a pretty common thing actually, no need to worry.

For the time being if you can just get some paper and lay it on top of the buildup, that should take it away for now.. but it will come back.

Just aggitate the surface of the water somehow lift your filter up out of the water a bit more, get a little more oxygen mixing with the surface of the water.. etc Alot easier said then done if you have a canister filter, but all i see is a HOB (hang on back) filter in your pic


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you had a canister filter you could actually get a skimmer attachment that would help rid the surface film. With your CO2 setup though, I guess surface agitation would be counterproductive.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> I have always had this problem if i never had water movement on the surface.
> 
> I typically see it get that bad (such as your picture) with the addition of Co2. It's a pretty common thing actually, no need to worry.
> 
> For the time being if you can just get some paper and lay it on top of the buildup, that should take it away for now.. but it will come back.


Ok, I'm glad its normal, and not something BAD (like a horrible chemical imbalance). I will try the surface agitation and paper thing.



Nicklfire said:


> Just aggitate the surface of the water somehow lift your filter up out of the water a bit more, get a little more oxygen mixing with the surface of the water.. etc Alot easier said then done if you have a canister filter, but all i see is a HOB (hang on back) filter in your pic


I have a canister filter. The thing is the back is a breeder box. I actually lowered the filter outlet to minimize surface agitation, but maybe I'll bring it up again.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

A little bit of surface agitation is not bad, you might lose a minimal amount of co2, but if you do you can just crank it up a bit (assuming your pressurized)

Those skimmers that you can hook up to your inlet of your canister filter actually work pretty good, i used one for about 2 years, finally i got annoyed cause it took up alot of room, but it did work good


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I get this on my ADA substrate tanks upon set-up. It is an organic film. Try using the surface skimmer as Shawn suggested, use an HOB (keeping the water level very high to minimize off-gassing of CO2), direct a canister spraybar 45 degrees to the water surface, increase circulation using a Koralia pump directed towards the water surface, or do consistant massive water changes until it naturally clears up. Any of the previous suggestions will help (a combination is better). The key is to increase surface agitation with minimal off-gassing and dilute the organics within the water column. I find with planted tanks, the more circulation the better !

Hopefully this helps.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got the same thing on my 10 gallon, I figured it was just protein\waste.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

also some recommend running activated carbon for 2-3 weeks every 3 months


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> A little bit of surface agitation is not bad, you might lose a minimal amount of co2, but if you do you can just crank it up a bit (assuming your pressurized)
> 
> Those skimmers that you can hook up to your inlet of your canister filter actually work pretty good, i used one for about 2 years, finally i got annoyed cause it took up alot of room, but it did work good


they also work on the 2 smallest a/c hob filters..They work quite well


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I got the surface skimmer now, and increase the surface movement a bit (not to the point of agitation, but some movement). Looks like its helping!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on!!


----------



## ah_Dan (Jul 25, 2010)

neven said:


> also some recommend running activated carbon for 2-3 weeks every 3 months


I have the same thing in my 10 gallon.

I dont have skimmer but if I use carbon, won't it also absorb nutrients that are benefit for the plants?


----------

